# Picture Thread



## tambo

I would love for us to do a picture thread showing pictures of ourselves. Would you participate in one? It's been a long time since we've done one and have a different bunch of people here now.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Picture of My Two Sisters and I- Love Em'!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I don't think I've got any of me at the moment. I gotta use my phone to post pictures.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Grumpy and I***


----------



## tambo




----------



## tambo




----------



## viggie




----------



## cindilu

I'll bite, this is me dressed up... 











Here is me normal getting ready to garden...


----------



## tambo

Ha Cindilu you still looked all dressed up to me!!


----------



## WhyNot

In July sometime...having a fun day. My action shots are too risque to post, low necklines. So all ya get are close selfies!


----------



## cindilu

Not dressed up, trust me, my hair is in a pony tail sticking out the back of the ball cap, I live with my hair in a pony tail, lol. And normal is very little make up, dressed up is a ton of it, lol.


----------



## WhyNot

you look great in a hat Cindilu!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

This was one from last year. I'm in the middle.









Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## tambo

Ok which one Mossynut? Lol


----------



## WhyNot

tambo said:


> Ok which one Mossynut? Lol


And who are the other two? Harry and Lefty? :facepalm: I'm so sorry...but it was funny, I had to do it....I just had to. :banana:


----------



## cindilu

Whynot, I think you are pretty cute yourself. And Dang, we have some good looking guys here at Singletree, who knew right??


----------



## MOSSYNUT

cindilu said:


> Whynot, I think you are pretty cute yourself. And Dang, we have some good looking guys here at Singletree, who knew right??



Guys? Only two of us has posted and I know you can't be talking about me. I'm in the middle. I look like a wood spirt with a shorter beard. Sorry to do this to you but here's a selfie.









Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## tambo

Mossynut you and Tom are quite handsome!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Aww shucks your making me blush. You as well and you like to fish I see.


----------



## cindilu

Well the TWO guys that have posted are dang good looking, lol.


----------



## Space Cowboy

just got the lights on in the power center!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Heres some of me


----------



## roadless

Yikes, out of my comfort zone, 6am selfie, but it is nice to have a picture with a name,
Come on folks if I can do it so can you!


----------



## tambo

Looking good roadless!! Nice smile!!


----------



## Tommyice

Sorry the most "recent" is from two years ago. LOL A friend of mine does hair and makeup for network TV and needed some new shots for his portfolio. He was out of work and applying to salons. He wanted some everyday women--his current portfolio was all news anchors and brides. So we had a fun day of playing with Leslie's hair and for giggles gave me anchorwoman makeup. LOL I've never had that much makeup on in my life and it took me forever to wash it off. I accused him of putting it on with a spackeling trowel. LMAO


----------



## roadless

Me and lil guy. He was a bit leery of the cow!


----------



## tambo

Love love love seeing everyone!!


----------



## cindilu

You girls are beautiful as well and TommyIce, I love seeing a picture of you, havent seen one in a long time. Roadless, you are very beautiful as well. 

Bill, can I just say I prefer the picture of you with short cropped hair, when your hair is short you are a very attractive man.


----------



## Warwalk

This is me up in N Dakota


----------



## tambo

Love your smile Tommyice. Singletree has some fine looking peps in it!!


----------



## Warwalk

Shoot. Let's try this again...


----------



## Twp.Tom

Such a good Looking Group!!!, More importantly, there are some Absolutely Beautiful Hearts and Souls Here!!! Thank You All for sharing Your thoughts,Lives, and Dreams***


----------



## Warwalk

Once more? Let's see if this works...


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Warwalk why so mad or was that just before your coffee


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not the one driving. He was a 28 year old Kiwi with three beautiful little girls. I figured if he would jump, it was OK for me too.


----------



## Jaclynne

Okay, this is so out of my comfort zone, and I should warn y'all this selfie taken in Feb is subject to disappearing......
(Sorry it's so huge, I don't know how to make it smaller.)


----------



## tambo

Good to meet you Jaclynne. Very nice picture!! You don't need to make it smaller!!


----------



## tambo

Very handsome Mr. Wreck!!


----------



## roadless

You are all so darn cute!:thumb:, but more importantly nice folks!
Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## viggie

MOSSYNUT said:


> Warwalk why so mad or was that just before your coffee



Nekkid coffee &#128550;&#128563;


----------



## Oxankle

Y'all polish out real nice.


----------



## doingitmyself

I think I may have actually made this work! Thanks Tambo!! LOLOL


----------



## cindilu

Dang, so why don't you guys live in Oregon again???


----------



## doingitmyself

Cause we got stuff like a dad in the nursing home, a business to run, deer to kill, fish to catch, and stuff like that. However, the one thing in life that stays the same is change, change is constant and I'm experiencing a lot of that this year, It will likely slow down some soon, then all bets and ties are off!


----------



## Fowler

I'm a ceral killer!!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Fowler said:


> I'm a ceral killer!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## roadless

I like your style Fowler!


----------



## Fowler

Thanks Roadless, I like me too...LOL  And you are beautiful girl...lots of sexy people on ST today, can I have one?:bouncy: peas, peas!!...LOL


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well I noticed that I posted in the singles section again. While I am married if I wasn't OMG I don't think I would be able to choose who I would send a pm to first. You ladies are all so beautiful. Oh well happy hunting.


----------



## FarmboyBill

For those who ARE hunting, If they were happy, they wouldn't be hunting lol.


----------



## tambo

Ha ha now when y'all post I picture you in my head as I read it!! I love it!! Lol It doesn't take much to amuse me does it!!


----------



## RideBarefoot

Me with my game face on


----------



## doingitmyself

cindilu said:


> Dang, so why don't you guys live in Oregon again???


I might ask why none of you live near Illinois as to enable a casual canoe trip on the river, or camping, fishing, gardening, antiquing, or visiting the farmers market, not to buy but to compare my veggies to theirs? Yes i do that.

Nothing like being the first one up while camping, getting the fire going and perking coffee on the campfire... I have learned a guy can sometimes get extra double bonus points for that move!!!! :banana: :ashamed:


----------



## tambo

doingitmyself said:


> I might ask why none of you live near Illinois as to enable a casual canoe trip on the river, or camping, fishing, gardening, antiquing, or visiting the farmers market, not to buy but to compare my veggies to theirs? Yes i do that.
> 
> *Nothing like being the first one up while camping, getting the fire going and perking coffee on the campfire*... I have learned a guy can sometimes get extra double bonus points for that move!!!! :banana: :ashamed:


I agree. It's my favorite time too.


----------



## doingitmyself

That is one MAGNIFICANT looking animal! :thumb: That picture could be a painting, you sit her well, or him i can't tell. But to me from the still pic. the animal has a "she look "of pure elegance. I'm probably wrong. thanks for the pic. either way, good looking group photo!!


----------



## RideBarefoot

Thanks, not my horse, I was competing him for someone who was riding another of hers that day. I'm amazed it came out so well, he was spooked by the ride photographer and almost dumped me just before that. Really fun guy, though, big heart!

My new endurance horse who will start competing next year blows him away- an absolute knockout!


----------



## cindilu

doingitmyself said:


> I might ask why none of you live near Illinois as to enable a casual canoe trip on the river, or camping, fishing, gardening, antiquing, or visiting the farmers market, not to buy but to compare my veggies to theirs? Yes i do that.
> 
> Nothing like being the first one up while camping, getting the fire going and perking coffee on the campfire... I have learned a guy can sometimes get extra double bonus points for that move!!!! :banana: :ashamed:


Double points would be the understatement of the week, nothing like waking up to campfire smoke and coffee, BOTH are my favorite smells in the world. Now you are making me wish that I wanted to date, that just sounds to derned nice.


----------



## doingitmyself

A tiny bit of campfire smoke gently wefts through slightly skewed flap of the Tipi, laced with the aroma of freshly ground and perked coffee. Breakfast is nearly ready with over the coals cast iron bacon grease basted eggs, biscuits and gravy with plenty of pepper, toast browning on top of the forked fire tool. Question is do you roll out of your bedroll and eat now, or drift back to sleep a few more minutes of blissful sleep?


----------



## roadless

Oh my.... sounds very nice!


----------



## whiskeylivewire

the one and ONLY time that I've done a duck face selfie!


----------



## Warwalk

Lolz. Nekkid coffee. (I guess the rest of that series hit the internet after all? jk jk!)


----------



## roadless

Your name suits ya, wiskeylivewire! Great pic!


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Ha, thanks! The funny thing is that I rarely drink! I go to a karaoke bar about every weekend because all my friends are there (think Cheers) but I very rarely drink anything but water. I'm there to DD if I need to and I just love to sing


----------



## lazyBum

Only because Tambo asked nicely. Try to control yourselves ladies.







Stupid phone.


----------



## handymama

Lazybum, I thought serial killers had to be clean shaven lol


----------



## tambo

Duplicate post


----------



## tambo

See it happens to all of us.


----------



## tambo

I have to disagree with the girls that say you are ugly Bum.


----------



## lazyBum

handymama said:


> Lazybum, I thought serial killers had to be clean shaven lol


I think she meant hitch hiking axe murderer.


----------



## WhyNot

Whiskey...you need to come to Texas and hang out with Fowler and I at the biker karaoke bar!


----------



## handymama

Never seen a pic of one but you look nothing like Jack Nicholson in the shining if that helps lol


----------



## WhyNot

MOSSYNUT said:


> Well I noticed that I posted in the singles section again. While I am married if I wasn't OMG I don't think I would be able to choose who I would send a pm to first. You ladies are all so beautiful. Oh well happy hunting.


Hmmmm. Ok so what about Harry.....what's his story?


----------



## Laura

LazyBum, you don't look like any serial killers or hitchhiking axe murderers I've ever known.


----------



## littlejoe

I took one with my new smart phone this evening, but trying to send it to photobucket still evades me. Guess ya'll will just have to believe that I'm ugly as sin!


----------



## hawgsquatch

Sorry about the one with the Ex and Ex MIL.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dang Hawgsquatch*, I have 'fish envy'-those are some monster fish!


----------



## roadless

Not true littlejoe! 
I've seen pictures of you here before. 
Definitely not ugly.
I think we are are own worse critics.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Me and my loves.


----------



## Fowler

lazyBum said:


> Only because Tambo asked nicely. Try to control yourselves ladies.
> View attachment 37148
> 
> Stupid phone.


 
I'm a cereal Killer...together we can murder some cocoa puffs and the that annoying Rabbit!! Trix are NOT just for kids....LOL!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's so interesting that a lot of the photo's shown are kinda how I pictured that person in my mind, based upon their posts/comments......
So many pretty faces!!


----------



## roadless

So where is yours Birthday Girl?


----------



## rkintn

littlejoe said:


> I took one with my new smart phone this evening, but trying to send it to photobucket still evades me. Guess ya'll will just have to believe that I'm ugly as sin!


LJ, if you use the ST app from your phone, you shouldn't have to go thru photobucket. If this is the case, let me know, I'll be happy to walk you thru the super easy process


----------



## doingitmyself

^^nice people here^^ !! :thumb:


----------



## MOSSYNUT

WhyNot said:


> Hmmmm. Ok so what about Harry.....what's his story?


My story?


----------



## whiskeylivewire

I can't go to Texas I have a warrant! Well, it was 9 years ago I wonder what the statute of limitations on not posting a speeding ticket is?


----------



## rkintn

This is what happens when I try and sneak a selfie in the truck with the kids


----------



## roadless

Great pic rkintn! 
I'm sure the kids helped with your smile!


----------



## Guest

Here is Arcticow, AKA my guy..oh good grief..LOL..sideways !!!


----------



## Guest

and a silly selfie of me.....well, hey..I'm consistent...ROFLOL


----------



## roadless

Nice looking guy lesley, and a beautiful selfie!

( and you post pictures like I do!)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, does Lesley have permission to use the "roadless effect"?


----------



## tambo

Dang y'all, stand up when you take a picture!! I'm going to get carpal tunnel in my neck looking at these pictures!!


----------



## doingitmyself

Carpal tunnel in the neck!!! ??? Priceless!!! LOLOl Now you can come to me to fix that and i make $$$ for my homestead dreams!! LOLOL 

Keep it up Roadless, is still got some stuff i need to get!!!! :banana:


----------



## Twp.Tom

I wanna just hug everybody, I can't help myself!


----------



## frogmammy

BostonLesley! You changed your hair! And John smiles a WHOLE lot more nowadays, doesn't he?

Mon


----------



## roadless

Here Tom, from all of us! :grouphug:


----------



## Guest

MOSSYNUT said:


> Well I noticed that I posted in the singles section again. While I am married if I wasn't OMG I don't think I would be able to choose who I would send a pm to first. You ladies are all so beautiful. Oh well happy hunting.



Yeahhhh, I am married & end up in here too, even when I try to pay attention to where I am lurking. All the fun threads end up in SingleTree... 
:-D LOL!


----------



## handymama

I'm not married, but am seeing someone. Does that count?


----------



## doingitmyself

Thank you Tambo! This thread has been fun, we need more like this one! :thumb:


----------



## littlejoe

rkintn said:


> LJ, if you use the ST app from your phone, you shouldn't have to go thru photobucket. If this is the case, let me know, I'll be happy to walk you thru the super easy process


That would be great Rhonda, thankyou!


----------



## Oxankle

Here, Leslie:


----------



## Oxankle

here, Leslie:


----------



## Oxankle

And here:

You done good, Leslie.
Ox


----------



## doingitmyself

Sure, ya just had to go and fix it didn't ya!!LOLOL now Tambo won't stop by anymore for carpal neck. Gonna have to get another part time job.:buds:


----------



## rkintn

Gary, this is how I do it from the homesteading today app on my phone. 

Go into the thread you want the pic to be in. Click on "reply". 
If you have an existing photo to use, click on the picture icon (second one). (If you need to take a picture click on the camera). 







Once you click on the pic icon, your phone camera roll will pop up. Pick the one you want and click upload. It may take a minute for it to upload. Once it's there, you can click in the reply box and write a post to go with it. Then hit reply and your done!


----------



## cindilu

Rhonda, I LOVE your new hair cut, very cute in a sexy fun kinda way. Leslie, you are beautiful and I had no idea that Arctic Cow was so dang good looking, you guys make a really cute couple.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dang Lesley, you and AC look just as good upright up as you do sideways. That'll be a big help, because I think the doors in the new house are taller than they are wide. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## elkhound




----------



## roadless

Handsome mountain man elk!
I wonder what he is thinking?


----------



## elkhound

i was baiting hooks with worms and retying new hooks on as my niece fished...roflmao


----------



## handymama

prolly sideways


----------



## roadless

Pretty lady mama!
Quite the necklace too!


----------



## handymama

Thanks roadless it's my favorite


----------



## Guest

and Frogmammy? and TexMex? and StarrJ? and Raeven? and MoonRiver? and Moonwolf? and OX? and both Lauras? and from 1998 until today, I don't recall that Shrek has ever posted a photo...and both Terry's??? C'mon guys!...and Georgia.????..and Nehi...?? and Summerdaze????? and I KNOW I'm forgetting someone..geeesh...

BTW, whatever happened to L.A...the cowboy guy??????? 

and Rhonda...how about a photo of Swampie? LOL..I MISS that sweetheart guy !!


----------



## rkintn

bostonlesley said:


> and Frogmammy? and TexMex? and StarrJ? and Raeven? and MoonRiver? and Moonwolf? and OX? and both Lauras? and from 1998 until today, I don't recall that Shrek has ever posted a photo...and both Terry's??? C'mon guys!...and Georgia.????..and Nehi...?? and Summerdaze????? and I KNOW I'm forgetting someone..geeesh...
> 
> BTW, whatever happened to L.A...the cowboy guy???????
> 
> and Rhonda...how about a photo of Swampie? LOL..I MISS that sweetheart guy !!


I think Shrek posted one, years ago. I think I remember a beard and overalls lol

I'll ask Nick if he minds me posting a pic of his off of Facebook


----------



## TxGypsy

I have nobody here to take a picture of me. As I discovered earlier today.....my phone does not have a camera on the screen side. And my final excuse is that I don't have a mirror big enough for a selfie. Sooner or later I will go to town and I'm sure I can find a mirror somewhere.

I have a picture of you and John together at the steakhouse if you want me to post it.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ok, never before posted. Truthfully had to figure out how to get it done. LOL A little wonky but here I am... I look hunched over, trying to get my picture is a pain. No wonder I don't try often... Had to take out the logo on my shirt, man good thing I like you guys otherwise...... LOL Nice pictures everyone.


----------



## Guest

TxMex said:


> I have nobody here to take a picture of me. As I discovered earlier today.....my phone does not have a camera on the screen side. And my final excuse is that I don't have a mirror big enough for a selfie. Sooner or later I will go to town and I'm sure I can find a mirror somewhere.
> 
> I have a picture of you and John together at the steakhouse if you want me to post it.


NO...thank you..LOL...:yuck:


----------



## FarmboyBill

Handymama, is them a pair of 45s on your chest? lol.


----------



## farmgal




----------



## farmgal

Quite a handsome bunch on ST. .


----------



## Guest

farmgal said:


> Quite a handsome bunch on ST. .


It's so much fun to see what everyone looks like vs what we imagine...!!!!

Farmgal..you are a gorgeous young woman !!!!!!


----------



## farmgal

bostonlesley said:


> It's so much fun to see what everyone looks like vs what we imagine...!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Farmgal..you are a gorgeous young woman !!!!!!



Thank you. Not that young, 40's. Haha.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Lesley, I whoheartedly concur.


----------



## rkintn

Here's a pic of Littlejoe. It's a bit blurry but he's still learning how to selfie


----------



## littlejoe

Thankyou Rhonda! I hope this phone grows on me, cuz many times I'd like to just give it a toss. Seems technology is always kicking my butt!


----------



## neverfear

A nice summer day in June this year.


----------



## roadless

More handsome men ....to far away!


----------



## cindilu

I know right, they need to live closer. 

Echo, it is very nice seeing a picture of you. How cool is that, I finally know what you look like. 

Passed the Chiloquin Forest Service building and wondered about the cute guys that COULD work there, lol. Oh and the danged pine needles are kicking my behind this weekend. Three truck loads from Trees Inc done this weekend, on Saturday actually and my body is screaming at me.


----------



## tambo

We sure do have a lot of beautiful women and handsome men here on ST!!


----------



## Laura

I'm still trying to figure out how to get pictures on here. I did it before. Since the few pictures of me online are the aftermath of keeping up with teenagers pushing their limits, I'm not overly motivated.

We do have a Kodak Easy Share Camera, but it's not an Easy Share for Blondes, we're stumped. A young techie offered to teach us his skills in exchange for teaching him skills he needs. I know he's teachable, not sure if I am.


----------



## tambo

In the quick reply box click the manage attachments button, click browse, select picture, then click the upload button. That's if the pictures are on your computer or a SD/XD card.


----------



## Laura

tambo said:


> In the quick reply box click the manage attachments button, click browse, select picture, then click the upload button. That's if the pictures are on your computer or a SD/XD card.


I will try again Tambo. I got lost then stressed last time I tried, so I went out in the woods and down to the river. Fish weren't running so I tracked the bear to the beaver pond then followed my big cat home. They don't care I'm a techno-tard.


----------



## Laura

1st picture, Wind, Rain and Fire. I'm the old lady in the background in the turnout coat. We just did 3 revolutions through a propane broiler oven. We all made it through the weekend while the flames got higher!

2nd picture, 12 hours nonstop work on the hottest day of the summer. At 5 pm I thought it was a good idea to dive in and go with the flow down the river, 2 miles without a paddle or a boat. I look great for crab bait. Wipe out!

3rd picture, entertaining the troops before the parade. I made it to 1 am.


----------



## handymama

Laura, you're so pretty! I love your hair!


----------



## Echoesechos

cindilu said:


> I know right, they need to live closer.
> 
> Echo, it is very nice seeing a picture of you. How cool is that, I finally know what you look like.
> 
> Passed the Chiloquin Forest Service building and wondered about the cute guys that COULD work there, lol. Oh and the danged pine needles are kicking my behind this weekend. Three truck loads from Trees Inc done this weekend, on Saturday actually and my body is screaming at me.


They are intense this year. That is on my work list for next days off. I love to burn them so will rake and cover, rake and cover etc... LOL I just finished staffing a hunters info booth Thurs and Fri. Man I'm just plumb talked out. Enjoy it but sheesh... Glad you got some chips down. I'm hoping for a indian summer. Not ready for it to be snow and ice... To much to do and just now getting into squirrel mode. The gotta get it done mode.


----------



## Laura

handymama said:


> Laura, you're so pretty! I love your hair!


Thank you. I feel much younger than I look, and I'm told I look younger than I am. I know I don't act my age, 56.


----------



## TxGypsy

After dozens of tries I finally got one! Here is the first semi successful selfie I've ever done. I'll try to get one of me in makeup some time. I've been told that I clean up well


----------



## L.A.

Here I am!!!
Funny how these selfies show your "Interself",,,,hehe,,,
Yep,,,,This is me
:buds:


----------



## handymama

Turn around, we want to look at your butt as well.


----------



## L.A.

handymama said:


> Turn around, we want to look at your butt as well.


hehe,,,,uh,,,,you first...:thumb:


----------



## sustainabilly

Son said I needed one without the hat, so people could see me. Why would they want to do that? 
I _*so*_ don't like posing for pictures!


----------



## handymama

Very good-looking!


----------



## tambo

Look at those muscles!!


----------



## cindilu

One word, wow.


----------



## Guest

TxMex....NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgsquatch

I ain't gettin left out on this one. OMG! What a hunka manliness!

Can you guys tell I have teen daughters ?

LOL, Billy you look like you ate Ted Nugent for lunch with a side order of Chuck Norris. Well played sir, well played.


----------



## sustainabilly

Um thanks you guys, but now I feel kinda dirty. Heck, Tom'll tell ya. That's what comes from hard livin' and playin' in the mud. Pick em up an set em down, ay Tom? 
I think people take the best pics when they're doing something they love, don't you?

ETA: I do appreciate the compliments. But, I just don't view myself that way. Fact is, it makes me uncomfortable. I would be like all those stuck up people we all have known in our lives. 

I hope my saying I kinda felt dirty wasn't taken the wrong way. What I meant by it was pretty much what I just wrote above. But, I don't take compliments well. Never have. Not about my appearance, anyway. I get tongue tied and that makes me say stupid things. And then, I was just trying to play off of hawgsquatch's post. You know, interject some humor into a situation that made me uncomfortable? I'm sorry if my original comment seemed snarky.


----------



## sassafras manor

Fun pictures and great to see everyone! All of my pictures are mostly of the kids but here is one of the kids and I last Christmas. Hopefully it is not too large!


----------



## cindilu

Love the kid picture and the back ground of red. Good looking family you have there, beautiful.


----------



## Twp.Tom

sustainabilly said:


> Um thanks you guys, but now I feel kinda dirty. Heck, Tom'll tell ya. That's what comes from hard livin' and playin' in the mud. Pick em up an set em down, ay Tom?
> I think people take the best pics when they're doing something they love, don't you?


You Look just like one of the guys on the scaffold Karl* You have to Love the Trade, or You couldn't do it*.You look Good Brother!


----------



## sassafras manor

Thank you and the background was part of our Poinsettia crop last year. The kids each have their own personality and make each day unique! Needless to say they keep me on my toes. I downsized the farm a couple years ago (which is why I am now posting here vs the livestock forums) in order to give them the time/attention they need and don't regret it for a second.


----------



## handymama

I wanna get me one of those guys on the scaffold then. They must be extinct around here lol.


----------



## hawgsquatch

handymama said:


> I wanna get me one of those guys on the scaffold then. They must be extinct around here lol.


Next time you see a scaffold just grab it n shake. One will fall out just like apples.:chicken:


----------



## Laura

hawgsquatch said:


> Next time you see a scaffold just grab it n shake. One will fall out just like apples.:chicken:


Pro Tip: 

When you shake the boys off the monkey bars they get an adrenaline spiked chemical cocktail rush sparked by Danger. When they hit the ground and see you, they often mistake this flood of adrenaline and testosterone hit to the brain as sexual attraction, even "Love." Women call it "Chemistry."

Don't indulge this mislabeled chemistry. As soon as you do it's gone, you'll both be standing there, "What happened?"

It's why we can't keep younger single females on fire departments.


----------



## frogmammy

sustainabilly said:


> Son said I needed one without the hat, so people could see me. Why would they want to do that?
> I _*so*_ don't like posing for pictures!


I like the hat! Hats say a lot about a person!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

That right?


----------



## cindilu

sassafras manor said:


> Thank you and the background was part of our Poinsettia crop last year. The kids each have their own personality and make each day unique! Needless to say they keep me on my toes. I downsized the farm a couple years ago (which is why I am now posting here vs the livestock forums) in order to give them the time/attention they need and don't regret it for a second.


Coming from a mama who gave her children all the time available and then some you will never ever regret it. Mine are all older now and one is married and living in another state but not one day goes by that I don't look at something that reminds me of when they were little guys. From legos which are still out every day to certain books. I homeschooled and have never regretted that decision. Time is something you can never look back on and regret so make it good.


----------



## Oxankle

There are some downright pretty women on this site--and from the posts I read I gather that there is a ton of competency out there. 

Tex; pretty smile and a good hand. I know from your posts that you do some heavy work--take care of those hands so that they don't crack and wither when you are older. Gloves, gloves, gloves, girls.

Bill; have you been practicing that Sherlock Holmes pose?
Ox


----------



## FarmboyBill

Elementery Chuck lol


----------



## Forcast

Warwalk said:


> Once more? Let's see if this works...


oh my goodness now this made me laugh too funny but looken good:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## TxGypsy

Oxankle said:


> There are some downright pretty women on this site--and from the posts I read I gather that there is a ton of competency out there.
> 
> Tex; pretty smile and a good hand. I know from your posts that you do some heavy work--take care of those hands so that they don't crack and wither when you are older. Gloves, gloves, gloves, girls.
> 
> Bill; have you been practicing that Sherlock Holmes pose?
> Ox


I still don't have the hang of this selfie thing. LOL....the hand is very prominent. I have hands just like my Granny. She always said that these hands were designed for raising babies and grippin hoe handles.

I'm sure I'd be more attractive if I were made a bit more delicately. Classical beauty is all about delicate hands and ankles and such. I'm very thankful that I am built for work.....that I am strong enough to do the things that need doing. I've been remembering to say thanks for that more and more here lately. 

Yes I agree....very handsome bunch here on ST!


----------



## Guest

TxMex said:


> .... I have hands just like my Granny. She always said that these hands were designed for raising babies and grippin hoe handles.
> 
> 
> 
> !



It is great to be able to open your own jars, handle the tiller, control a larger firearm, and all the other things teensy-chick-hands would struggle to accomplish, isn't it?

It have big ol' mitts, too, and while it bothered me as a kid and very young adult - after about 20, I realized the GIFT that I had inherited! 

I can also carry more peanuts at a time when snacking! BONUS!


----------



## Jim-mi

Dang . . . . wish I knew how to post pix's.
Got a fancy Fugifilm so I can hope to post pixs on craigh's list . .but have hot yet learned how.......


----------



## tambo

tambo said:


> In the quick reply box click the manage attachments button, click browse, select picture, then click the upload button. That's if the pictures are on your computer or a SD/XD card.


Here you go jim-mi


----------



## sidepasser

Y'all are all some good lookin folks...nice to see everyone's pic and put a face with the words


----------



## reneedarley

sustainabilly said:


> I think people take the best pics when they're doing something they love, don't you?.


 Quite agree. This photo was a cheat. I was at a show with a friend and had been telling her I would NEVER spin on a modern wheel. Whilst she was away I tried it out and she caught me in the act:grumble:








Here is a more normal photo


----------



## FarmboyBill

Month before last I saw one of the old ones sell at the sale. It had one broken spindly part at the distaff? end, and the wheel had one section that was a slight bit out of shape. Sold for $35


----------



## TxGypsy

Love your wheel! Believe it or not, my favorite wheel is a Babe. If I ever get the woodworking shop set up where I can actually do stuff I plan to make myself a walking wheel :bouncy:

It is insane what they want for a new one....especially since they are such simple wheels.


----------



## bigjon

here goes,last winters mountain man beard!


----------



## handymama

You look so very excited lol.


----------



## bigjon

getting ready to shave-I hate bleeding!


----------



## handymama

Bleeding does suck. That one looks happier


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

reneedarley, I think you better spin that dog up a blanket. Poor pup is skin and bone. A good North/Baltic sea breeze could blow the little thing away. :happy2:


----------



## Zorro_Bones

Here's a few pics of my ugly mug. The critters seem to like it though.


----------



## FarmboyBill

oh oh, hes got a hat 2. competitions thickening.


----------



## handymama

Whooee


----------



## hawgsquatch

I have a pretty cool hat nowadays.


----------



## handymama

Can it top Bill's though, is the question?


----------



## handymama

here's my happy hat!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

If that's your happy hat why do you look a lil evil? lol


----------



## handymama

Because I'm happy when I'm being evil lol.
Sometimes.:sly:


----------



## FarmboyBill

That's a hatsy totsy mama


----------



## handymama

I'm afraid to ask


----------



## nehimama

Gee, I didn't even notice this thread 'til just now. This's me, Jan 2014:










About the same time, holding a Pyr puppy:


----------



## handymama

So pretty!


----------



## Twp.Tom

What a beautiful Smile Nehi*-When I see Your pic's, it get's me Smilin' too-it's contagious!


----------



## Jade1096

Well, don't have any recent pictures of us, but we both still look the same.

First one is me, second is me and Manthing.


----------



## tambo

Here you go Ms. Raeven. Care to participate?


----------



## Raeven

LOL, oh, my goodness -- you must have missed the pics I posted last year, for two 24-hour periods only. 

Ok, ok. Just for you, Tambo. 












Now, be sure to download this one.


----------



## tambo

Woo hoo hot mama!! Lol


----------



## Raeven

I know. It's a curse.


----------



## FarmboyBill

AH O, Bills brains just fell out lol


----------



## hawgsquatch

raeven said:


> lol, oh, my goodness -- you must have missed the pics i posted last year, for two 24-hour periods only.
> 
> ok, ok. Just for you, tambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, be sure to download this one. :d


pm sent lol!


----------



## mtman

you look great


----------



## LittleSister

I don't post here much, but I am a fan.  
Here's one of me scanning for critters outside my cabin.


----------



## handymama

Aww, you're so pretty!


----------



## LittleSister

Thank you. That is sweet of you to say.


----------



## glazed

WhyNot said:


> Whiskey...you need to come to Texas and hang out with Fowler and I at the biker karaoke bar!


 
:ashamed:

I want to come play with y'all .... 

:ashamed:


----------



## WhyNot

glazed said:


> :ashamed:
> 
> I want to come play with y'all ....
> 
> :ashamed:


This could be arranged.


----------



## CoonXpress

I'm the one with the glasses.


----------



## reneedarley




----------



## sonofman

Yes! Another chance to put my face on the internet!


----------



## sonofman

Hahaha...and I'm sideways LOL. Can someone fix that?


----------



## sdnapier

doingitmyself said:


> I think I may have actually made this work! Thanks Tambo!! LOLOL



DIM: Just curiousâ¦what is in the background?
Well rats, the picture didn't come through.


----------



## reneedarley

sonofman said:


> Hahaha...and I'm sideways LOL. Can someone fix that?











Which do you prefer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good beard, Sonofman!!!


----------



## qtkitty

Turn those pictures the other way round and it almost looks like one of those pictures off a deck of cards.


----------



## Laura

qtkitty said:


> Turn those pictures the other way round and it almost looks like one of those pictures off a deck of cards.


You mean a Joker or a Jack?


----------



## exsheeple

Hello everyone.....Here are a couple of me. I am happy to be a member here and sometime soon hope to be able to join in on some of the threads.


----------



## KCChris

Here I am.


----------



## cindilu

Nice new pictures, a lot of new faces and names. That is always a good thing.


----------

